# TUMX-C1501 Tajima Hybrid



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Is anyone running a Tajima TUMX-C1501 hybrid?

It hasn't been out long, less than two years,


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I work on 60 of them a week. What is your concern or question? Are you wanting to buy one? For less money or the same money you could have a ZSK which is miles above a Tajima.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Tajima may be the number 1 selling brand but it is not even the second best machine.


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Just wondering if there any problems with the new design style.

So, maybe I would say, if someone were giving you a free, new single head Tajima, (that you could not sell or trade for a ZSK), would you take the newer style hybrid or the NEO? (And why?)
I would add that we don't do but a few big, bulky items a year. Since that is the selling point of the hybrid overhead arms thing. 
Thanks.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

I wouldn't take a Tajima if you gave it to me to be honest and I work on them. Tajima is a good machine but for the $15 to $19k they sale for and knowing I can get a Sprint 6 ZSK for $15 I would take the ZSK. If you want a portable machine you can get a Happy Voyager for $8995 half the price of the Tajima and I still think Happy is a better brand. My biggest gripe with Tajima is Hirsch has poor customer support anymore. I don't like the fact most Tajimas are being assembled in China now as well.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

These are key factors I look at

1) Price (SWF and Happy are the best machines that get you the most bang for your buck)
2) Parts Availability after 5 years (Happy, ZSK, Barudan excell here. After 7 years most Tajima is discontinued)
3) Do you have a local tech near by
4) Resale Value (ZSK is the best followed by Barudan)
5) Phone Support and Training (Melco wins this category then ZSK a close second)
6) Warranty (SWF has the longest warranty followed by ZSK)

If you decide to get a Tajima make sure you don't use Beacon Funding to finance/lease it. I would go through Geneva or Marlin


----------



## twothousand (Apr 10, 2013)

Tajima is the best machine and you can get parts.


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't want to turn this into another which brand is best thread, these have been exhausted here on t-shirt forums.

So, does anyone out there have any experience with the Tajima TUMX hybrid and are there any problems specific to this overhead arm model?

My father-in-law is sorta connected to Tajima and is going to buy us a machine. We run an older Tajima and some other machines now.
Thanks


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Pincushion said:


> Sorry, I didn't want to turn this into another which brand is best thread, these have been exhausted here on t-shirt forums.
> 
> So, does anyone out there have any experience with the Tajima TUMX hybrid and are there any problems specific to this overhead arm model?
> 
> ...


Well since is he gonna buy you a machine then don't turn it down. I am connected to Tajima as well. Overall I have't seen any problems on the machine. The ones I work on seem to be very good machines. I have to fix a lot of user error on them more then anything. I guess if it is a free machine you can't really complain too much. To me it just seems like any other Tajima. I can't speak to if it is a workhorse or not. I feel all models after 05 are not as good as the pre 2005 models. At some point there will be a lot more info of what goes wrong with them I am sure but since it is a new model there isn't gonna be much wrong or much said at the current time.


----------



## logos95 (Jun 5, 2010)

We bought a TUMX just before the Christmas season and have used it daily. Works flawlessly. The girls LOVE it! We've got an SWF 1202 and an SWF 1501C and it will sew rings around either one. Since SWF started in bankruptcy getting parts is tough to say the least. Four months for a 2 dollar diode then a grand for a motor that should go for 39.95 from just about anywhere if they hadn't tied a proprietary encoder on the back. No thank! I'll take my chances with the Tajima any day. Buy it. You won't be sorry!


----------



## Pincushion (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks, we ended up getting one too and about the same time. Couldn't be happier. 
We had some set up issues, but Tajima was all over it, making sure it was running right and we were happy. 
Salesman did a great job with set up and familiarization. 
They then had to send a tech out when we had some minor issues. He was super. Running flawlessly every day now.
Thanks!


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

logos95 said:


> We bought a TUMX just before the Christmas season and have used it daily. Works flawlessly. The girls LOVE it! We've got an SWF 1202 and an SWF 1501C and it will sew rings around either one. Since SWF started in bankruptcy getting parts is tough to say the least. Four months for a 2 dollar diode then a grand for a motor that should go for 39.95 from just about anywhere if they hadn't tied a proprietary encoder on the back. No thank! I'll take my chances with the Tajima any day. Buy it. You won't be sorry!


SWF is out of so called Bankruptcy. It was a Korean Government Bailout. It was caused by the distributors not by SWF.


----------

